# ALMOST DONE!! Just Excited to Share!



## lawdawgpj (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is my wineador about 90% done. Just need to add a little more cedar to the right side and some more humi beads. This is a dual sided winecooler (was) I lined what I could with spanish cedar, installed a couple blower fans, added my johnson controller (that I had been using for homebrewing) then sealer it up. I got the cooler for 75 bucks on craigslist and put roughly another 100-150 in the other stuff.:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, it's looking great.looks like you did a great job.hope when I make mine it turns out nice.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice, well done man.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting set-up!

*How did you attach the SC to the walls??*


----------



## lawdawgpj (Jan 30, 2011)

*How did you attach the SC to the walls??*[/QUOTE]

I used a hot glue gun, seemed to work great. I used it to plug the drain holes as well.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats pretty bad ass. looks like you can fit alot of stogies in there. congrats bro freaking awesome.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the idea of the "chinese fingertrap" wire cover. Im going to have to steal that idea to cover my wires.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Looks awesome Patrick!!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I like the idea of the "chinese fingertrap" wire cover. Im going to have to steal that idea to cover my wires.


This method of wire wrap is very common in the PC modding community. They wire wrap their wires with UV reactive sleeving and then add a UV cold cathode light or UV LED's.

I am considering that wire wrap as well! It just gives it a much cleaner appearance.

Q: what is the thickness of the spanish cedar and where was it purchased from?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow looks great. Good work


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

How cool is that--TWINS! Nice set up..........


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

That looks great! It has me re thinking my plans on mine. I have yet to start building it...


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

That's awesome! Very well done, you ought to enjoy that for a long time to come.


----------



## lawdawgpj (Jan 30, 2011)

BDog said:


> This method of wire wrap is very common in the PC modding community. They wire wrap their wires with UV reactive sleeving and then add a UV cold cathode light or UV LED's.
> 
> Q: what is the thickness of the Spanish cedar and where was it purchased from?


The fans I purchased from Coolerguys.com, item#840556094326 for $39 and the sheathing was already attached to the fan wires. The kit came with an ac/dc adapter as well as a speed controller for the fans. I chose these fans because the blower pulls from the bottom area and shoots it up the back of the unit along the wall. I though it would work great as there is a 3/4 inch gap along the back wall because the trays don't go all the way back.

The cedar I bought from a local lumber yard and had to buy it "rough" by the square foot then cut it for my measurements. They didn't want to plane it down to less than 1/2 inch ( I wanted to use 1/4 inch) stating they though it might start to cup. I figure the 1/2 would only help with maintaining the humidity, putting more wood into the unit?? Granted I am losing some space.8)8)8)


----------



## lawdawgpj (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah I thought it was awesome! When I was looking to move into a wineador I came across this and thought it was perfect, plus my wife likes that it doesn't look like a humidor at all..... Win Win!


----------



## lawdawgpj (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is a picture of the unit closed, I scraped the side of the unit getting it in and out of my car...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nicely done! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Very cool. Are the drawers made of spanish cedar as well?


----------



## lawdawgpj (Jan 30, 2011)

quincy627 said:


> Very cool. Are the drawers made of spanish cedar as well?


The racks came with the cooler and they are wood, hardwood I believe. They have done well in the conversion and have not leached any smells or oils into the unit. The trays I have in there are from my other humidors. I ultimately would like to have racks/trays made to fit in spanish cedar.... One day!!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

WoW!...*That is BU-Tee-Full!* :thumb: :first: :smile:


----------



## bucketheadd9 (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks Good! Makes me want one even more.


----------



## Tlox (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks great. Happy Wife Happy Life


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Quality work. Looks like you put a lot of work into the build. Good work.


----------

